# Farmall "B" Restoration



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This is a 1940 model that I just finished converting to a duel seat version TTBOMK it is the only one in existance!!



Slide Show 4 Pictures


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

That is a real nice rig !! Gorgeous is an understatement

What was in place of the seat space prior to you adding the seat?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I've seen tractors with dual seats like that.. Many people do that for parades and tractor shows.. Nice tractor non the less I'm very partial to those B's


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *That is a real nice rig !! Gorgeous is an understatement
> 
> What was in place of the seat space prior to you adding the seat? *


thank you I appreciate that now to your Q Nothing /nada/space!!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

Very nice!


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I've seen tractors with dual seats like that.. Many people do that for parades and tractor shows.. Nice tractor non the less I'm very partial to those B's *


They do more than just parades.  This one is just a mini B... but began life as a Cub.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Farmall/Cubs/Tricycle%5FCub/trike%20pulling.jpg>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *They do more than just parades.  This one is just a mini B... but began life as a Cub.
> 
> <img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Farmall/Cubs/Tricycle%5FCub/trike%20pulling.jpg> *


You look good on that George!! We try to ride Granny every day just to capture the smiles and waves!!

Nothing sounds like a mag driven International!!


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *You look good on that George!! We try to ride Granny every day just to capture the smiles and waves!!
> 
> Nothing sounds like a mag driven International!! *


Dean,

I usually take two tractors to shows. Here's the other one I took to the same event... the hands down winner of the pulling contest. We had a fun time with 24 Cubs competing.

<img src=http://photos.cubfest.com/albums/userpics/10001/Heritage.jpg>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Dean,
> 
> Very nice! *


Its good to see you JDfanatic !!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Very nice machines you got there - both Gwill and Dean

wish I had the room for something as prestine as those...

Duc


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks,

Move west young man!! (my smileys  suck)!! And forgot how!!

Dean


----------



## Black Lab (Dec 27, 2005)

Man is that neat!
Thanks AD


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with everyone else that is one great looking tractor. I can never seem to keep mine that clean 

Andy


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I agree with everyone else that is one great looking tractor. I can never seem to keep mine that clean
> 
> Andy *


Thanks Andy and everyone else, but If it wern't for GF, Granny would fall under the catogory of "the hell with it" she even knited a shawl for the old bat!! 

Dean


----------

